
The worst part about Google's Inbox assassination - axiomdata316
https://www-computerworld-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.computerworld.com/article/3304980/email/google-inbox-assassination.amp.html?amp_js_v=0.1#amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerworld.com%2Farticle%2F3304980%2Femail%2Fgoogle-inbox-assassination.html
======
alexnewman
I try to switch to gmail every month from inbox. I assumed google was going to
kill it, now it's confirmed. The main things missing

\- Easy way to snooze a msg (it gets disabled in weird states) \- easy way to
leave notes to myself \- Actually make it easy to manage an inbox 0.

I have to wonder how many people are in my place

